# September Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 August 2005)

Entries for the September stock tipping competition are now open! This month sees the introduction of a new rule. From the September competition onward I have decided that stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, so please make sure that your selection is well above this level before entering it.

The good people from Marketech have again sponsored this month's competition. If you are interested in either CFD's or margined foreign exchange trading and haven't checked them out already, pay them a visit them at www.marketech.com.au. They will be more than happy to answer any questions you might have.

Now it's time to recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between September 1 and September 30.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on August 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## el_ninj0 (22 August 2005)

MGX for me thanks.


----------



## doctorj (22 August 2005)

Happily holding these this month - so far, trades have gone as expected.  Looks to be making a move to testing the upper end of the channel.  Macro factors and the convergence of various timelines for the company also support this upswing and may test the strength of resistance at the top on the back of potential dramatic improvements to cashflow.

Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## chicken (23 August 2005)

I stick with SBM...St Barbara Mines...more news will come out


----------



## canny (23 August 2005)

I'll stick with NEO please Joe - if it doesn't take off this month I might give up!!!


----------



## son of baglimit (24 August 2005)

oh the choices the choices - ummm - FRE


----------



## excalibur (25 August 2005)

Hi Joe,

I`ll go for NEC please.

Thanks,
EX


----------



## Fleeta (25 August 2005)

I'll jump back on PPY - hopefully the trend is my friend.


----------



## mime (25 August 2005)

CUE for me.


----------



## crocdee (26 August 2005)

i'll take AIM again thanks Joe


----------



## canny (26 August 2005)

Jeez - we're stuck in our ways!!!
I think I'll find one from left field next month!
It's a good to watch day on the market to-day, so no-one's sure whether they'll be picking their tip 'at  the bottom' by end of month.
I'll curse if NEO release a good ann on Tuesday and it takes off before close of business!!!


----------



## Happy (27 August 2005)

MDM my high risk choice.

Other High Paper Risk No Real Pain could be: EWC GCR GGY


----------



## krisbarry (27 August 2005)

I will take BTV, thanks


----------



## bailej03 (27 August 2005)

I'll choose ADY since Croc-dee got AIM. Probably would choose AIM for % gains but nevertheless ADY flys when it gets going.


----------



## clowboy (27 August 2005)

SOO thanx


----------



## sam76 (28 August 2005)

vsg please joe


----------



## Chief Wigam (28 August 2005)

Joe,
Regarding the number of posts per day minimum criteria, I assume this is calculated from the time you join as a member. In my case I stopped trading for a few months whilst overseas, shortly after I joined, which means I have got a long way to go to catch up to 0.30 posts per day. I guess this is just bad luck?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 August 2005)

Chief Wigam said:
			
		

> Joe,
> Regarding the number of posts per day minimum criteria, I assume this is calculated from the time you join as a member. In my case I stopped trading for a few months whilst overseas, shortly after I joined, which means I have got a long way to go to catch up to 0.30 posts per day. I guess this is just bad luck?




Hi Chief Wigam,

Yes, unfortunately that's the way the competition works.   

However, 0.30 posts per day is slightly less than one post every three days so it is possible to catch up fairly easily by participating regularly in the forums. With only one post a day you should be able to get back to an average of 0.30 posts per day within a few months.


----------



## clowboy (28 August 2005)

What date is the purchase date of entries?

1st of the month or time of posting?


----------



## Joe Blow (28 August 2005)

clowboy said:
			
		

> What date is the purchase date of entries?
> 
> 1st of the month or time of posting?




Clowboy,

The entry price for the competition is the price of the stock at the close of trade on the last trading day of the previous month.

This is where it becomes a bit of a dilemma, especially as entries cannot be changed for any reason. You can choose early to get the stock you want, but you are then subject to price movement in between the time you post your entry and the first trading day of the month. Alternatively you can hold out until the night before the competition begins, but someone else might have already selected the stock you want.


----------



## bvbfan (29 August 2005)

Could I have PNA for the tips please


----------



## Knobby22 (29 August 2005)

cmq


----------



## TjamesX (29 August 2005)

SGL for me


----------



## TheProphet (29 August 2005)

Gday Joe-ski
JRV for me

Cheers


----------



## Milk Man (29 August 2005)

smx please jophess.


----------



## Mofra (29 August 2005)

Boom or bust? TTR thanks


----------



## markrmau (30 August 2005)

Could I have CSE again please.

I think it is about time to wake from it's slumber. There is a resourse estimate coming out towards the end of Sept, assay results from last Einsleigh drill, and perhaps even drilling results from paradigm gold.


----------



## Holiday (30 August 2005)

AGS. Lots of reasons.


----------



## tech/a (30 August 2005)

GRR.


----------



## dutchie (30 August 2005)

g'day Joe

TOX for me please.


----------



## Porper (31 August 2005)

After my scintillating performance all year and especially last month where I had the considerable honour of coming last  time to redeem myself.

So, this will halve or double, simple as that.

BQT please Joe.


----------



## RichKid (31 August 2005)

BMX for me please 'JoeJoe' (thought I'd follow the trend set by theprophet & loakglen  

Bemax has had a fall today after falling through the short term trend line, but recovered a bit so a long tail, some took the chance to buy in lower, possibly getting set for the next surge imo. Now returning to a medium term trajectory imo, some weak hands are out. This may well go lower but with us already in September the December milestone is not far away. See the BMX thread for more info.


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2005)

I'll go one up from Tech and take HRR.

GP


----------



## Bronte (31 August 2005)

I do not qualify....
Can Battman have *GTP* again pls.
He says that $1.53 is 100% of the range.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 August 2005)

Bronte said:
			
		

> I do not qualify....
> Can Battman have *GTP* again pls.
> He says that $2.53 is a 100% retracement.




Bronte, Battman will need to post his entry himself... or is he unable to for some reason?


----------



## Bronte (31 August 2005)

Sorry Joe. 
(I made a mess of the above post)
Can you correct it please.
Battman will not be able to post for himself.


----------



## brerwallabi (31 August 2005)

Almost the last again or I could be the last, will go with something I just bought, so DEG for me if somebody has it then CMX, but I doubt it sorry Joe do not have the time to scroll and read through tonight. Good luck to all.


----------



## Epsilon (17 September 2005)

Can you please put down KORAB (KOR) as my tip please)))

*****I think I have graduated from pre-primary to primary (10 posts) that entitles me to give my Share prognostications......Merci))


----------



## Joe Blow (18 September 2005)

Epsilon said:
			
		

> Can you please put down KORAB (KOR) as my tip please)))
> 
> *****I think I have graduated from pre-primary to primary (10 posts) that entitles me to give my Share prognostications......Merci))




A bit late to enter this month's competition.   

Looks like you're set to go for the October competition though. I'll be starting the October entry thread in about a weeks time.  Good luck for next month! 

P.S. Keep a close eye on your post per day average. You are currently at 0.26 posts per day, just below the 0.30 posts per day requirement. You shouldn't have any trouble getting it to 0.30 posts per day by the end of the month though.


----------



## Epsilon (18 September 2005)

O.k Joe.....Just remember to put Korab (KOR) as my tip for October please......
Although I am tempted to....Pick RTM......Time will tell......
Thanks))


----------



## markrmau (20 September 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> GRR.



Interesting. Can I ask what made you select this one?


----------



## AnUbIs (22 September 2005)

I'll try FSL


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2005)

AnUbIs said:
			
		

> I'll try FSL




Hi AnUbis... Welcome to Aussie Stock Forums!   

This is the stock tipping competition entry thread for the September competition which is currently running. I will be starting the entry thread for the October competition at some point over the next few days. To enter you will need a minimum of 10 posts and an average of 0.30 posts per day (roughly one post every three days). You can find out what your average posts per day is by clicking on your username and viewing your public profile. You will have until midnight on September 30 to post your entry in the thread.

Good luck for next month!


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2005)

markrmau said:
			
		

> Interesting. Can I ask what made you select this one?



Sorry Mark.

I actually have it on a watchlist from breakouts on my ticker at the office.

Now I watched this go from around 57c to around 69c at which time it got my interest.
Liked it so used it as this months tip. It was/is a breakout trade.

I might add that I'm STILL watching and never did trade it!!
They come up quite often as can be seen in the long running "Outstanding Breakout alerts".
Frankly the eyes and brains on this board (charaters like chicken,yourself and a few others)come up with some pearlers.

I've an idea for next months.
To see if this mine of info cant be traded profitably.
I'll open a thread later.


----------



## GreatPig (22 September 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> I might add that I'm STILL watching and never did trade it!!



Well I hope you win with it Tech, as I _am_ holding it and doing pretty well with it so far 

Also holding my pick HRR, which is doing far less well. Must remember not to buy my own choices 

GP


----------



## canny (23 September 2005)

Congrats chicken - I believe you are uncatchable and SBM has been a great tip for this month.
Let's see if any of us can get a bit closer to you before the end of the month!!!


----------



## son of baglimit (23 September 2005)

FRE TRADING HALT - here comes the fun - although i do fear it might just be another fund raising - gee i hope not.


----------



## krisbarry (23 September 2005)

Well I have bombed out in this months comp.  

BTV is placing squillions of shares @ 4 cents, so I will kiss goodbye for this month entry.

Roll on Oct.


----------



## son of baglimit (23 September 2005)

phew - thank god it wasnt A fund raising - IT WAS 2 FUND RAISINGS - BLOODY HELL !!


----------



## canny (24 September 2005)

Chicken - I'm putting you on notice!! "I'm coming to catch you"
5 more trading days in the comp and NEO is set to have a massive week.
Don't know if I can get up to your % rise - but I'll try and give SBM's month a nudge!!
If I DO catch you up - it'll mean I'm independantly wealthy (on paper!!!) - so will donate the prize money to something needy.
If you have your hard cash on SBM - I guess you're doing very nicely too!!!

Good luck - and let's have a good week.


----------

